# What's everyone's real names?



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

I see that this site is growing a lot and there seems to be lots of regulars here such as me and gunut. And of course our friendly Shipwreck who's the official post whore of this site. Don't worry Shipwreck, that's not an insult, it's just what lots of people from other forums call the highest poster. Anyways, seeing as this sites getting bigger I thought it would be cool to get to know eachother on a first name basis. I'll go first. My name is Jason.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I know what a post whore is   

I have been a post whore on 1 site years ago. Here, even though I have the highest post #, I don't consider it being a post whore. Ya gotta remember, as moderator, I had to help try to keep things moving. In the early days of this site, there was not much action. So, I had to provide many o the topics.

I have actually managed some other forums that I created myself in the past. And, it's the same story. Ya gotta have topics for your early members, but until the site grows, not much happens.

As for names, I think that being this is a gun related site, many members may not feel comfortable giving out their names, even their first name. I may be wrong; who knows...


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> As for names, I think that being this is a gun related site, many members may not feel comfortable giving out their names, even their first name. I may be wrong; who knows...


I don't care....my name is Stephen. :-D


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

John Doe. It used to be Joe Smith, but I changed it :-D


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

Grizz alias" Big AL".


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

well my name is.....DANNY :smt042 course you may have figured that out.

danny


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> John Doe. It used to be Joe Smith, but I changed it :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Charlie ;-)


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I have only been known by one name other than Richard Oldfield and that was "Baby Boy Oldfield." I still have my baby bracelet to prove it :lol: Regards, Richard :lol: 

PS I am known as " Master Richard" but that is an honorary title.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Richard said:


> PS I am known as " Master Richard" but that is an honorary title.


That's cool.

I sometimes go by the title Master too. Master Wreck :-D


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello my name is John Doe and I am a gunoholic!! :lol:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Names David


----------

